# UNC vs Duke Saturday Night!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

What a game tonight! Watching FSU hand it to Duke MADE my night! 

Seeing how UNC squeaked out their win tonight (wasn't it by 40+?), it sets up an awesome game for this coming weekend!

Anyone got odds?

I'll take UNC to hand Duke 2 losses in a row! That should start their tourney momentum in the right direction!

:beer:

Ryan

.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Go Heels! I HATE Duke.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I like where your heads are at.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Duke played a terrible game. No, I will give FSU some cudos and say they made Duke play a terrible game.

UNC over Duke at Durham? Won't happen.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Where I liked where their heads were at, Live,, I do not like where your head is at. Head quotes coming straight from Wedding Crashers.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

live2hunt, couldn't agree with you any more

I like where YOUR head is at


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

11 hours til tipoff


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I can tell your shaking in your size 10 nikes

don't worry it's just a game 870, don't hate the game, hate the player


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

That'll be a great game. Did anyone catch BEDLAM (osu-ou) basketball game. It was great except for the piss poor calling that screwed osu.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

live2hunt said:


> UNC over Duke at Durham? Won't happen.


Dookie looses 2 in a row. Sweet lovin'!
I hate them both, but I have to hate Dookie more as the wife is a Tarheel.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Hope they lose during the Big Dance!!!!!!

Spoiler92


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Robert A. Langager said:


> live2hunt said:
> 
> 
> > UNC over Duke at Durham? Won't happen.
> ...


Your wife seems like a good woman robert. I even took it easy on you when carolina beet the ever living crap out of State the 2nd time. I got a good reason to think we'll repeat. Carolina is playing out of their mind right now, there is not a team that i'm scared of at this time. Bring on the tourney...............just for you that talked crap thogh

Sweep on NC State

Sweep on Maryland

Duke got lucky by getting a single win.

Carolina for life....................Sittin high right now


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I was kidding.... nobody really talked crap

that was just for Mr. Langager and Mr. Groven.

The duke fans don't speak up for a reason............Live2Hunt..and Tator... do you guys have anything to say to me right now???

Didn't think so................


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Isn't the silence deafening????



On senior night no less!!!!!

Ahhh..... don't mind me posting so late... I've been savoring this for ohhhh let's say 8 hours!

C'mon Dukie fans? Where did you go? Talking the smack and now ...... hello?

I think it might be time to start talking that UNC should be a #1 seed.... Duke might get bumped to a #2 in another region like the SE or something...


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Sure the guy is out of this world good, but it was so satisfying to see JJ chuck up so many bricks last night. Frickin' beautiful! His foot was so on the line on that last trifecta he made.

Hansborough is a stud, I have to say. Dookie once again showed their true form with that nice little push to Hansborough's face at the very end. Class acts! At least Coach K kept them out of the locker room until the buzzer this time.

I hate Dookie more than I hate the Packers.

But, NC State has certainly sucked it up the last few outings too. Outrageous! (Pre-emptive bash on State)

It's tournament time baby! You wouldn't believe how nuts people are here on Tobacco Road. If anyone is ever in the area, let me know. I'll take you to the Dean Dome, or (god forbid) even Cameron. One of the perks of living in Durham, I guess.

Robert


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

It got to be a late night for yours truly, watched the game with a bunch of dookie fans and drank the night away. Then got home at about 3 and watched the game again as it replayed on ESPN. Just laughed as I sat in bed and heard Dicky V try to tell me that Duke was coming back,, I knew better.

Carolina is tearing it up...........no looking back for us.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

oh boy, I'm still realing the effects of last night 870, what the hell were we thinking???? No reason at all to start at noon, none at all. Just had to see all the crap I figured you'd write, now I'm going to continue my nap for the rest of the day.............smack will be laid down at a later date

Tator


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

870: It was your night last night.

My Devils are sucking it up. What an embarrassment.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like sunday could be another rematch for the clubs, barring a win in the semifinals for both clubs. Duke has to get by the meager Wake team that has struggled all year and UNC has to avenge an earlier loss to Boston College. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that i'll be a little more mellow on a sunday afternoon game that I was on a saturday night game. For basketballs sake though, hopefully they both win today.........and then Carolina rolls duke by 40. Sorry I dozed off in a dream there for awhile.

870


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> Looks like sunday could be another rematch for the clubs, barring a win in the semifinals for both clubs. Duke has to get by the meager Wake team that has struggled all year and UNC has to avenge an earlier loss to Boston College. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that i'll be a little more mellow on a sunday afternoon game that I was on a saturday night game. For basketballs sake though, hopefully they both win today.........and then Carolina rolls duke by 40. Sorry I dozed off in a dream there for awhile.
> 
> 870


Wow I wonder what the odds makers would put on that game based on recent history? That would be a tough game to predict... It is being held on a neutral site correct? Aren't they in Maryland this year? I forget..


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

gotta love your predictions 870

you predict UNC in final 4?? I like your odds, as your picks have been right on so far :eyeroll:


----------

